# So we all know how MUCH to run, but let's get a WHAT to run thread here



## Galaxy (Dec 4, 2013)

Share your experiences or whatever with DNP.

I'm running my first cycle soon but obviously I have questions like:

1. should I run on or off cycle? After PCT or during?

2. what supplements to run with cycle? What supplements to avoid?

3. How to cycle effectively? What dosages you guys run normally?

4. DO I need liver support?


I heard something like start at 250mg per day for a week and up the dosage per your tolerance and I heard you should run vitamin c, taurine and NAC on cycle. Also some people said run with test but I'm like wtf DNP is muscle sparing right?


anyways, post your experiences and your rules for DNP


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 4, 2013)

I vote before and/or after a bulking cycle. That way you can start lean giving you more room to gain fat without looking like a blob, or after to shed some of the accumulated bulking fat. And I would never run during a cycle because I like feeling good on cycle, not like death. And fuq during pct, it's miserable enough without DNP in there.

As for nutrition:
I just make sure I'm getting a shit ton of water, electrolytes, ephedrine, fruit, and protein... these are already high in my diet already but I just keep a closer eye on them to make sure I'm absolutely getting enough

Everyone has a dose that works best and they can tolerate, for most it's that 400-600mg range


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Share your experiences or whatever with DNP.
> 
> I'm running my first cycle soon but obviously I have questions like:
> 
> ...



Answers in bold above.

Rules - No alcohol, no rec drugs. Absolutely none at all.  No exceptions.  Water and pedialyte. Pound water. at 250 one gallon. At 500 close to two gallons. If you start to feel like you are hitting those numbers but your mouth feels dry then start drinking powerade or pedialyte. Stock up on toilet paper you will be shitting your brains out.  Don't touch the DNP. You will be stained. So will everything else it comes near.  If you get hives in the first couple days, take benadryl.  Don't expect to get a good workout in.  If your jizz is yellow, that is normal.


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice! helpful post man, thanks!


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Answers in bold above.
> 
> Rules - No alcohol, no rec drugs. Absolutely none at all.  No exceptions.  Water and pedialyte. Pound water. at 250 one gallon. At 500 close to two gallons. If you start to feel like you are hitting those numbers but your mouth feels dry then start drinking powerade or pedialyte. Stock up on toilet paper you will be shitting your brains out.  Don't touch the DNP. You will be stained. So will everything else it comes near.  If you get hives in the first couple days, take benadryl.  Don't expect to get a good workout in.  If your jizz is yellow, that is normal.





Also I thought liver support might be needed because I thought it was hepatoxic. What with no alcohol being allowed but is that due to hepatoxicity or dehydration or both?


----------

